# 10 week mini pup eating chicken neck. looks ok?



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm posting this not so much to share as to solicit comments from veteran raw feeders. In general she seems to do fine, chews a lot, I can hear her crunch the bones, but she always swallows that last chunk. And it seems like a big chunk! Does that look safe to you?






So far she hasn't had difficulty pooping, except the last one where she struggled just a little. I'm more worried that she doesn't poop much at all, sometimes only once a day.

I'd also love to hear some advice on raw feeding a 10 week pup. I had planned on an all chicken neck diet for 2 weeks to get her used to raw, but as it turns out her breeder weaned to both raw and kibble. So now I have adjust and I'm not quite sure what to do.

For now I am cycling bone-in chicken neck, boneless chicken leg, and SmallBatch chicken sliders (smallbatch pets).

I threw in the SmallBatch so she'd be getting some nutrients and not just chicken muscle and bone. I thought I'd have a week and a half to slowly get this info!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Nom nom nom . . . that is one happy mini poo!


----------



## Lily (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the video! I was quite reluctant to give my pup raw chicken necks, was thinking of cooking them first with boiling water or microwave. I am really afraid of feeding pups raw meat. I think I will start giving them raw to my baby boy... Do you give them as treats or as meals? How many do you give per day?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lily, don't give cooked chicken bones EVER unless you have pressure cooked or slowcooked them to a mush that you can crush between your fingers, and even then check carefully for any hard bits, no matter how small. Raw bones (other than weight bearing bones from large animals) are safe, cooked bones are brittle and can break into needle sharp fragments. 

Apologies if you simply intended to strip the meat from the cooked chicken necks!


----------



## Lily (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for this important info! No I intended to boil it first ( to kill the germs, I m still very gross out by that, haha... )or microwave it for a more chewy effect and feed it whole to my pup. What u said made sense, I never thought about brittle bones and sharp fragments before this. Thanks for this tip else I might have really injured my baby...


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Lily said:


> Thanks for the video! I was quite reluctant to give my pup raw chicken necks, was thinking of cooking them first with boiling water or microwave. I am really afraid of feeding pups raw meat. I think I will start giving them raw to my baby boy... Do you give them as treats or as meals? How many do you give per day?


More dangerous cooked! Raw, the bones are moist and spongy. And don't be afraid, I was too at first but now I'm wondering why I stressed so much. They seem to know how to handle this stuff instinctively, you should have seen my puppy when she got a long thigh bone with the knobby knuckles at the ends the first time, she just went to town on it, rolling it from one side of her mouth to the other, crunch crunch crunch. I so wish I could upload that video but my dad happened to be there and he was being all weird in the background, I don't want to post that lol. I think I will record her next one and upload it if it's good tho.

I'm going with a raw meaty bone diet so meat chunks with bones still in 'em will be a big part of her diet, and they are her meals. Right now I'm doing chicken necks and chicken leg quarters. (I will be adding wings, drumsticks, and breasts soon, because puppy is finicky and demands variety!!)









My puppy is 5 lbs so I give her 7-8 ounces a day total, of which approximately 2.5, 2.7 ounces are skinless chicken neck (about 2 small chicken necks) and the rest is boneless chicken meat with a bit of fat and skin. The amount of bone she gets is in a state of transition right now, when you start out on raw you need a lot more bone, but this puppy was weaned to both raw and kibble so I'm sort of between chairs with her diet.

PS - My neighbor feeds packaged BARF to her cats, but also gives them a single chicken neck a day for dental health.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Just a thought ;-)*

*taem*:
You should get her a Snood so that her ears stay nice and clean.  (I imagine she'll have long, flowing ears before long.) 

When I forget to put on the Snoods, mine end up chewing on their ears (they always manage to get them in the food, which gets mangled in the ear and they of course want to eat that food). Chicken coated ears are nasty! LOL You can make them yourself or order from Poodleit, etc.


----------

